# Saltwater tank?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

what kind of stuff do i need for a saltwater tank? what kind of stuff?
any specific kind of filters?

how to i get water? buy? mix at home? if so how do i mix and how much salt and what kind?

ect ect.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Non-Piranha S/W Forum_*


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

this is quite a question. there is a whole hell of a lot of info for the answers to these questions. i highly reccomend you go over to predatoryfish.net and go to the Saltwater and Brackish Forum. at the top you will find a pinned topic named Salt Water 101 and it will give you a good idea of whats going on. its a great starter thread put together by some very knowledgable people. as they tell everyone over there who asks these kinds of questions, read the WHOLE thing, if you don't have the patience to do that, you don't have the patience to do a SW tank!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

for you basic fish only salt water tank all you need is a good filter and salt. everything elese is just like a freshwater tank.

there are 3 types of salt water tank:
fish only
fish only with live rock 
coral reef

do a litle reading before you decide whats right for you.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> for you basic fish only salt water tank all you need is a good filter and salt. everything elese is just like a freshwater tank.
> 
> there are 3 types of salt water tank:
> fish only
> ...


 Fish Only? I have seen them before In movies and such. With no live rock though I bet you would need an INSANE filter system? Hey nitro have you seen a fish only tank? I'd be interested to hear about them!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fish only sucks 
the live rocks make it look so cool


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

thanks for the input









planning of doing a nano reef on 10 gallon tank sometime


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Fish Only? I have seen them before In movies and such. With no live rock though I bet you would need an INSANE filter system? Hey nitro have you seen a fish only tank? I'd be interested to hear about them!


 hey hey...i have a fish only tank....














...why add live rock?without proper lights it dies and becomes regualr bowl rock...

i run protein skimmer and a wet/dry..no problems


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Fish Only? I have seen them before In movies and such. With no live rock though I bet you would need an INSANE filter system? Hey nitro have you seen a fish only tank? I'd be interested to hear about them!
> ...










thats why i spent $400 on lighting


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thePACK said:


> ...why add live rock?without proper lights it dies and becomes regualr bowl rock...


 thats not true.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

you can do the water mixture yourself , just go to your lfs and purchase a hydrometer,this balances out the gravity, and salinity in your water ,which should read anywhere between .019 to .023, the biggest headache with saltwater is ,the water changes... you have to run to your local grocery store or your lfs to get r/o water , you cant use tap water,you can...but then you would have to buy a dechlorinator,and tap water usually causes your algea to turn brown. for the most part though...if you do your water changes the same exact way after your water has cycled ,your ph nitrites nitrates ect. never usually jump around!







good luck , i had saltwater fish for years , scraping all the salt deposites ,having to purchase new lids , running back and forth to the food store for r/o water , just drained me of the time that was needed to take care of! some saltwater fish are hardy fish ,but if you go getting into angels and there are numbers of other sensitive fish ,then its a hobby that you would have to really dedicate yourself too!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

what about Common Clown fish or moray eels? are they sensitive?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

well, its been a while since ive had my salt setup ,i do know this ...there are a wide variety of fish that are sensitive to the way you keep your water changes,some you could throw in toilet water ,some you would have to keep your water changes regularly ,and watch for salinity balances , and chemichal spiking.if i were you though i would take in all the advice you can get first before venturing the salt water hobby!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

how are they towards tap water??? i mean if i mix proper kind of salt with tap water.
cause my closest fish store lays about 30 mins drive from here, and i am not to shure about the grocheri store here.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

well, my experiance with tap water was the algea was turning brown ,im sure that it had to do with my nitrates spiking,but dont get me wrong,its been a while . and you definately need to stay on top of the chemical balance ,when using tap water,you can buy drchlorinator from your lfs, thats specifically used for saltwater!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

ok, planning on either getting Clown fishes or a Moray eel this summer


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

and also if i were you ...i would look around for much hardier fish ,if your gonna use tap water!!!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

****** ,huma , clown trigger , real nice ,and aggressive


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

garybusey said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > for you basic fish only salt water tank all you need is a good filter and salt. everything elese is just like a freshwater tank.
> ...


 my friend had one with a couple damsels


----------

